# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #108 The Path to Greatness is along with Others.

## Admin

Aphorism #108 The Path to Greatness is along with Others.

Intercourse works well: manners and taste are shared: good sense and even talent grow insensibly. Let the sanguine man then make a comrade of the lymphatic, and so with the othertemperaments, so that without any forcing the golden mean is obtained. It is a great art to agree with others. The alternation of contraries beautifies and sustains the world: if it can cause harmony in the physical world, still more can it do so in the moral. Adopt this policy in the choice of friends and defendants; by joining extremes the more effective middle way is found.

More...

----------


## quasimodo1

http://www.kheper.net/topics/typology/four_humours.html

----------

